# مباحث متفرقه برنامه نویسی > پروژه‌های Open Source > آموزش: كتابخانه آنلاين به زبان برنامه نويسي C#‎ در Asp.Net

## دلفــي

اين پروژه را براي درس طراحي صفحات وب ارائه كرده بودم كه  خواستم در اختيار دوستان نيز قرار دهم ، اميدوارم مورد پسند واقع شود .
5 قسمت از فايل را در اين قسمت و 5 قسمت بعدي را در پست بعدي قرار مي دهم .

امكانات :

ثبت نام و عضوگيري در كتابخانه
افزودن كتاب جديد با جزئيات كامل ( طرح روي جلد - فايل الكترونيكي كتاب و ... )
ايجاد قفسه براي كتابها
دسته بندي كتاب ها
جستجوي كتاب توسط اعضاء
مطالعه كتاب توسط اعضاء
مديريت اعضاء
و ....

پايگاه داده استفاده شده : sqlServer

----------


## milad465

فایل های شماره 4 تا 6 رو نگذاشتی.ممنون میشم اگه بزاریش

----------


## m1.1988

dorood be shoma
mamnoon az lotfetoon
mishe 4 ta 6 ham begzarid?

----------


## rezaelmi63

دستتون درد نکنه. 
ولی کار شما مثل این می مونه که به یه تشنه تو بیابون بگی آب رو باید با تور ورداری بخوری.

----------


## دلفــي

> فایل های شماره 4 تا 6 رو نگذاشتی.ممنون میشم اگه بزاریش


از همه دوستان عذرخواهي ميكنم ، من فايلهارو گذاشته بودم ولي انگار تاييد نشده بودند ، به هر حال من كل پروژه رو تو 10 فايل آرشيو كرده بودم كه انگار نمي شه اينجا بقيه اونها رو آپلود كنم چون بعد آپلود همشون تغيير نام پيدا ميكنن و هم اسم ميشن و اينجوري دانلود هم بكنيد فايده اي نداره ولي ميتونيد از سايت هاي ديگه كه كل پروژه رو آپلود كردن برداريد مثلا : سايت پروژه دات كام http://www.prozhe.com/%D9%BE%D8%B1%D...%86-sql-server ) .

يا http://www.google.com/search?hl=fa&r....0.fCk_tpE27GA

نام كاربري و كلمه عيور جهت مديريت كتابخانه :

نام كاربري : admin
كلمه عبور : 1234

----------

